# Corel Draw und Alpha Kanal



## djpeterg (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich weiss, Corel Draw ist böse im Zusammenhang mit Videobearbeitung,
aber mir steht leider nix anderes zur Verfügung!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich im Corel Draw oder Paint eine Datei
abspeichern muss, damit der AlphaKanal erhalten bleibt,
will also sagen, wenn ich etwas ausgeschnitten habe,
beispielsweise ein Logo und den Hintergrund nicht dabeihaben will,
sondern das Logo soll freistehen,
dann speichere ich es nicht als bmp oder jpg (da ja hier der Hintergrund
mit gespeichert wird und es wird ein Bild draus),
sondern als cpt oder cdr.
Dann ist der Alphakanal da.
Wenn ich aber mit anderen Programmen arbeite,
die cpt oder cdr nicht kennen,
muss ich ja tga oder eps machen.

Wie kriege ich im Corel ein tga (am besten) oder eps hin,
dass den AlphaKanal unterstützt?

Viele Grüsse,
Peter


----------



## gilgamesch (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Peter,
 Leider hab ich keinen Plan von corel, aber kannst du deine Datei nicht als png  exportieren, dann funktioniert es auch mit dem Alphakanal. Cpt oder Cdr hab ich noch nie gehört!

lg,gil


----------



## goela (30. Januar 2004)

Wie wäre es als TIFF! Da wird der Alphakanal auch mit abgespeichert!


----------



## djpeterg (2. Februar 2004)

Dass bei TIFF der AlphaKanal auch mit abgespeichert wird,
dachte ich auch.
Bei Corel ist das aber leider nicht so!


----------



## goela (2. Februar 2004)

Gibt es beim Export als TIFF nicht noch die Option den Alpha-Kanal zu integrieren?


----------

